# Prime already sealed brick or 2 coats of acrylic over sealer?



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

85 Year old home. The brick/mortar is in outstanding condition for the age of the home. Anyway, the brick has a clear sealer on it. Is it necessary to prime or can the sealer take place of that? Not sure what sealer previous owner used, but it looks good. Current owners are more or less after a color change.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Do a adhesion test, if it fails you need a primer, if it doesn't then you don't. Do you know what sealer they used, there's all kinds, lacquer, oil, elasto, water bourne, etc.


----------



## mastr (Apr 15, 2011)

you need to sand the sealer off the brick or else nothing will adhere, prime with a masonry primer than topcoat with paint


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mastr said:


> you need to sand the sealer off the brick or else nothing will adhere, prime with a masonry primer than topcoat with paint


How does one go about sanding bricks?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

There are some sealers atleast that my reps recommend for under paint. Sealcrete is one of them.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> How does one go about sanding bricks?


You don't sell brick sanders? :huh:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> There are some sealers atleast that my reps recommend for under paint. Sealcrete is one of them.


Yep.


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

Just bumping this cos I've run into a similar issue. What makes it trickier is that's it's actually a brick veneer staircase, where the bricks have some sort of a clear sealer.

How would you guys go about making sure the paint will adhere properly?


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Just hope there is not a silicone sealant on it ....A house that old no vapor barrier...I would not recommend painting it


----------



## The 3rd Coat (Aug 17, 2013)

pacific paint said:


> Just hope there is not a silicone sealant on it ....A house that old no vapor barrier...I would not recommend painting it


Sorry mate, it's not sealant, but sealer. Like some sort of a clear coat over the entire brickwork.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

The 3rd Coat said:


> Sorry mate, it's not sealant, but sealer. Like some sort of a clear coat over the entire brickwork.


Thanks, There are many polymerized silicone resin products for brick in a gloss finish. A very common product here in the states is H&C sealer or sealant that is a solvent gloss polymerized silicone.... These products are not paintable.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You don't sell brick sanders? :huh:


They have em at home depot. Right next to the board stretchers.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Any reason ya can't prime with xim? Sw also has their new version of xim out. Can't remember the name of it though...


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

When you don't know what you're painting over, you've basically got two choices:

1) Remove whatever you're painting over. May be a nightmare, may take some trial and error. May be impossible and make a giant mess. Hard to say. Start somewhere inconspicuous 

2) Try to prime it and see if it sticks. If the primer sticks, your topcoat will stick to the primer. I'd recommend something meant for tricky situations like this- Stix comes to mind. Start somewhere inconspicuous 

Edit: Well, or option number 3, the tail light warranty.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Edit: Well, or option number 3, the tail light warranty.[/QUOTE]

ROFL!!!


----------

